# 5D Mark IV or not



## Rick H (Jun 7, 2020)

I see Canon has the 5D Mark IV on sale for $1,999.00. I have a 7d Mark II and a 6D Mark II, I like both cameras but.
The setups on the back of them are a little different and I get confused on the buttons in the heat of shooting.
I prefer the back panel of the 7d Mark II and the body size slightly larger vs 6D Mark II. I believe the 7D Mark II and the 5D Mark IV a has similar body size and back panel controls, if that's the case I would think switching in between the two would be easier.
I shoot all kind of things, I use the 7D Mark II for wildlife and aviation, it's works well in good light. The 6D Mark II is my all around kit, landscape, portals, aviation statics and events.
I this point I am not ready for the jump to mirrorless. Looking suggestions and feedback.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2020)

The MK IV is a great camera. I have a MK IV and a EOS R. My R gets 90% of the use, so I'm thinking of selling the MK IV. I like the large body size, I added a grip to my R and like it. It works great with all my EF lenses, not much reason to pay more for RF lenses unless I decide I need a new one.

I'd call Canon and give them the serial number off any old Canon body, it can be film. They will discount the price further in most cases. A EOS R refurb is $1500, if they give 10 or 15% off, its a very good deal and you can have the same sensor and look as the MK IV for a lot less and the same battery. Only one SD card though. I have very large hands, but the size is good for me unless I have a huge lens on it. Its not very comfortable to hold with the big lenses unless you get the grip.

I'm going to try and sell my MK IV it just sits.


----------



## Durf (Jun 7, 2020)

Rick H said:


> I see Canon has the 5D Mark IV on sale for $1,999.00. I have a 7d Mark II and a 6D Mark II, I like both cameras but.
> The setups on the back of them are a little different and I get confused on the buttons in the heat of shooting.
> I prefer the back panel of the 7d Mark II and the body size slightly larger vs 6D Mark II. I believe the 7D Mark II and the 5D Mark IV a has similar body size and back panel controls, if that's the case I would think switching in between the two would be easier.
> I shoot all kind of things, I use the 7D Mark II for wildlife and aviation, it's works well in good light. The 6D Mark II is my all around kit, landscape, portals, aviation statics and events.
> I this point I am not ready for the jump to mirrorless. Looking suggestions and feedback.



The 5D4 will pair VERY nicely with the 7D2. I was shooting the 6D2 paired with the 80D up until just before last Christmas. I also have the 7D2 but always used the 80D in my main kit as it paired better with my 6D2. 
Right before last Christmas the 5D4 also was on sale for 1999.00 and I got one. It's a step up from the 6D2 in many ways, you won't regret purchasing it. It is very similar to the layout of the 7D2.
Right now I have the 5D4 paired with the 90D as my 2 main shooters in my main kit, very happy with both cameras and likely will be shooting these 2 cameras together for a good time in to the future.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 7, 2020)

Agreed. The 5D IV and the 7D II are great companions. I've pretty much shelved the 1Dx II and R over the past few months because of little or nothing to shoot for work (college sports and events). Instead, I've been entertaining myself with bird photography using the 7DII and 5D IV. 

I'd almost forgotten what great cameras they are. The main advantage of the 5D IV is better low light performance and multiple f8 focus points when using a teleconverter. The 7DII has more reach, but if you are using a teleconverter with the 5D IV it pretty much evens out. 

Very easy to switch back and forth as the controls and layout are virtually identical.

My recommendation if you are in the U.S. -- give it a few weeks and see if Gordon at Canon Price Watch negotiates a better street price deal from his dealers. I would not be surprised to see the street price drop to around $1,800 very soon. And, because there is a lot of misinformation about street prices, they are from authorized Canon dealers and always new, never opened, never used stock with full Canon warranty.


----------



## pmjm (Jun 7, 2020)

I love my 5D4 and usually use it instead of my 1DX2 due to the higher megapixel count. You will never regret having one. But I might wait a few weeks and see what happens to the price of the EF lineup once the R5 is announced.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 7, 2020)

5D4 + 7D2 is, for me, the perfect pair! As you noted, they are extremely similar in function and for 4 years I switched between them without a second thought. At this price, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The MK IV is a great camera. I have a MK IV and a EOS R. My R gets 90% of the use, so I'm thinking of selling the MK IV. I like the large body size, I added a grip to my R and like it. It works great with all my EF lenses, not much reason to pay more for RF lenses unless I decide I need a new one.
> 
> I'd call Canon and give them the serial number off any old Canon body, it can be film. They will discount the price further in most cases. A EOS R refurb is $1500, if they give 10 or 15% off, its a very good deal and you can have the same sensor and look as the MK IV for a lot less and the same battery. Only one SD card though. I have very large hands, but the size is good for me unless I have a huge lens on it. Its not very comfortable to hold with the big lenses unless you get the grip.
> 
> I'm going to try and sell my MK IV it just sits.


BTW, its called the Canon Loyalty Program and only available to those who call and ask. You must give them the serial number off of a damaged or broken Canon Digital body or film SLR. I used to pickup old junk bodies at Garage sales for a buck and use those to get the discount which was 20% at the time. Now, its less, but it applies to the body plus any lens you get with it, new or refurb. Sometimes they hold back on new camera introductions, but a 5D MK IV or a R should get a discount.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 8, 2020)

I have both the R and the 5 DIV.
If had to keep only one camera, I wouldn't hesitate a second.
It would be the 5 DIV, mostly for its optical viewfinder. I just dislike the R's EVF in high- contrast situations, like for instance a forest in spring...
Othewise, the R is a very fine camera, which I often use with vintage lenses.
Before buying, TEST TEST TEST both cameras!


----------



## pauhana (Jun 8, 2020)

Check canon refurbished 5dmkiv is there for 1799


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 9, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> ...
> Before buying, TEST TEST TEST both cameras!


100% agree. Full stop.


----------



## Frodo (Jun 9, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> I have both the R and the 5 DIV.
> If had to keep only one camera, I wouldn't hesitate a second.
> It would be the 5 DIV, mostly for its optical viewfinder. I just dislike the R's EVF in high- contrast situations, like for instance a forest in spring...
> Othewise, the R is a very fine camera, which I often use with vintage lenses.
> Before buying, TEST TEST TEST both cameras!


To improve the R's viewfinder, select a picture style with low contrast and set the viewfinder at exposure simulation. Not quite the same as an OVF, I agree, but an improvement.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 9, 2020)

Frodo said:


> To improve the R's viewfinder, select a picture style with low contrast and set the viewfinder at exposure simulation. Not quite the same as an OVF, I agree, but an improvement.



Note that DPP4 will apply the picture style you've selected to RAW files, so if you're using DPP4, keep that in mind. Creating a recipe or mass-editing the files with CTRL-T would make quick work of that.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 9, 2020)

Not.


----------



## Rick H (Jun 9, 2020)

Guys----Thanks for all the great feedback. I am definitely not ready to switch over to the R series at this point, that the reason I researching the the 5d Mark IV. The $1,999.00 price is very attractive price with full USA warranty, therefore I would not look at a refurbish body to save $200.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 9, 2020)

Rick H said:


> Guys----Thanks for all the great feedback. I am definitely not ready to switch over to the R series at this point, that the reason I researching the the 5d Mark IV. The $1,999.00 price is very attractive price with full USA warranty, therefore I would not look at a refurbish body to save $200.



Refurb Canon products from the Canon store carry the same one year warranty as new items...


----------



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2020)

Rick H said:


> Guys----Thanks for all the great feedback. I am definitely not ready to switch over to the R series at this point, that the reason I researching the the 5d Mark IV. The $1,999.00 price is very attractive price with full USA warranty, therefore I would not look at a refurbish body to save $200.


While I am a big fan of refurbished and yes, it comes with the same warranty as new, I tend to agree that for $200 I'd take new. In fact, that's right around where my cutoff point usually is when choosing refurb vs. new. But, I'd strongly suggest that you reach out to Gordon at Canon Price Watch before buying to get his thoughts. He's very responsive and will personally email you back within a day. I'm just guessing, but I can imagine he is working on an even better street price as we speak. Always new, always full Canon USA warranty.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 12, 2020)

Update. As expected Gordon now has a street price of $1,750 for the 5D IV. Brand new, Canon USA warranty from authorized Canon dealer.


----------



## Rick H (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks all for the great feedback, perhaps I will place an order for a 5D Mark IV at a good for a great camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2020)

The selling price has dropped like a rock, its a bargain at the current price, and so is the R. Obviously, people are not buying and manufacturers are forced to cut prices. If you have the money, its a good time to buy.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 14, 2020)

To my surprise, I have begun entertaining the thought of buying a 5D IV. I don’t have money burning a hole in my pocket, and I’m completely satisfied in every way I can think of with my 6D2. But the price has dropped so much that at least the concept of buying the 5 is on my radar. Some of it must be boredom from all the things that are called off and my complete lack of travel plans. And, yes, I know that the 5D IV is a much better camera than the 6D2, but I sincerely doubt that I would notice any practical difference in my actual picture taking.


----------



## Durf (Jun 14, 2020)

stevelee said:


> To my surprise, I have begun entertaining the thought of buying a 5D IV. I don’t have money burning a hole in my pocket, and I’m completely satisfied in every way I can think of with my 6D2. But the price has dropped so much that at least the concept of buying the 5 is on my radar. Some of it must be boredom from all the things that are called off and my complete lack of travel plans. And, yes, I know that the 5D IV is a much better camera than the 6D2, but I sincerely doubt that I would notice any practical difference in my actual picture taking.


I replaced my 6D2 last December with a 5D4 and have noticed some better results and much better files to work with. I was rather surprised how much I preferred the 5D4 over the 6D2 as I really enjoyed shooting the 6D2. 
I do really miss the flip screen!
I got the 5D4 right before last Christmas from B&H for 1999.00 and have no regrets. Its a workhorse big-time and I love using it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2020)

Do you ever raise exposure or shadows in post? If you do you will notice a dramatic difference in the files even at low iso.

Do you ever feel the AF such as it is in the 6D II ever lets you down? If so the 5D IV will do so noticeably less often.

Do you ever wish you could crop a bit more? If so the 5D MkIV will enable that.

If you shoot jpeg and don't care for AF and don't crop that much then stick with the 6D, for everything else the sum of the specs doesn't give the true picture of how good the 5D MkIV is, for anybody sticking with DSLR"s it is a superb bargain and fantastic tool.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 15, 2020)

Durf said:


> I do really miss the flip screen!



Ooops. I had forgotten about that. You may have just saved me $2000. (Or cost me $4000 or so if the 5D V comes out with a flippy tilty screen.) I've been playing around with macro shooting more since I got new extension tubes. I use the screen a lot for focusing and don't want to climb up on something to look down into the camera. Unless I'm out in bright light, I use the screen a lot. I recently needed to do a selfie video of me reading ancient Greek for church the other Sunday, so I had to flip out the screen to make sure I was in the frame. Etc. So in real life, the 6D2 would still get a lot of use.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Do you ever raise exposure or shadows in post? If you do you will notice a dramatic difference in the files even at low iso.
> 
> Do you ever feel the AF such as it is in the 6D II ever lets you down? If so the 5D IV will do so noticeably less often.
> 
> ...


Well, those are all good considerations and worth thinking about. I have no doubt that the 5D IV is a demonstrably better camera and an amazing bargain at current prices. And I really do appreciate your addressing these things.

I always shoot Raw. I don't recall ever shooting a JPEG straight out of that camera. I definitely play with the exposure in ACR. But to be honest, I really haven't run into a situation where I was raising the shadows to a point where I thought noise was a problem. I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but I do try to get the exposure right in the first place and then tweak from there. It is rare that I move the Exposure slider as far as +1. I'm usually pulling the Black slider to the left just before it clips, and I slide the Shadow slider to the right for sort of a fill-in flash or reflector look, not to bring out the cobwebs in dark corners. If I need a huge dynamic range, I will bracket and let ACR do some HDR. But that is most likely to happen when I'm traveling and shooting my G5X II. For example, in a dark cathedral, I want to show detail in the dark interior, but I also want the stained glass windows to look good. I take two shots, exposing as best I can for each. I doubt that even the 5D IV can handle that in one shot, but anyway, it would probably be back in North America when I'm in Europe. Similarly, I have shot backlit landscapes out west near sunset. I wanted the clouds to look good and richly colored but still have detail in the rock formations in the dark. I had the G7X II then, and the brackets worked great. Maybe a camera could have handled that much variation in post from one shot, and I would certainly be impressed.

I haven't noticed any AF problems with the 6D II. I do focus manually in tricky situations, such as a bird with limbs all around it, and of course with macros and tilt-shift lenses. Squares light up around whatever the camera thinks is in focus either way.

Situations where a few more megapixels would make a difference are rare. There again, I try to use the right lens and get the composition close to what I want in the camera. (I'm an old guy. I used to shoot color slides.) I print things on 13" x 19" paper if I want to frame them, so I rarely need anything over 22 Mpx once cropped. When I shoot the moon at 400mm, then I crop a lot, and comparably when I shot the solar eclipse with the T3i and 300mm. The latter printed fine on 8.5" x 11" paper, and the moon shots are just posted on the internet.

Maybe I'm just not that particular, but I think I'm reporting my experiences and shooting styles more than making excuses for not buying a great camera at a really good price. And now that I think about the tilty screen, I'd still be shooting a lot with the 6D2 anyway.

My retirement funds have pretty well recovered from their March 23 low, at least for now, and if I overspend a bit, I have plenty of credit and interest rates are very low. Plus I'm not spending money on airfare, hotels, cruises, or even a lot of restaurant meals. I'm also not out shooting pictures more than two miles from home for now. It's not a slam dunk decision either way, and I don't need to be in any rush to make it. I appreciate your taking time to help me decide.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 15, 2020)

Cadet Chapel at the Air Force Academy, HDR from G7X II:


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 15, 2020)

In my opinion the only thing wrong with the 5D Mark IV is the lack of a tilt flip screen. I think Canon really missed an opportunity there. Otherwise it’s a great camera. The control system is nearly perfect for me. I’ll probably keep mine as long as I still have EF lenses to mount.


----------



## Rick H (Jun 15, 2020)

Steveiee---Yes the price reduction is one of major reasons for researching the 5D Mark !V again, plus i would like to have similar back panel controls (7D MarkII). I still would appreciate more feedback to help me and make a decision not just base on price.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 15, 2020)

It occurred to me while reading another topic here, that I'm glad I spent extra money on glass rather than what used to be the difference between the 6D2 and the 5D IV. The 100-400mm L II cost about what the 5D IV is now. The 16-35mm f/4 L was less of a splurge but still on the upper end of my camera purchases. (And it was really an impulse purchase in terms of timing. I didn't have anything wider for full frame than the 24mm on my kit lens. I planned to get the 16-35mm for my October birthday, also the first birthday of my 6D2, so a present for both of us. I had a phone call in early summer from a high school classmate on a Monday. On Thursday, he died quite unexpectedly. On the way home from his funeral, I decided to stop at Best Buy and pick up this lens, figuring that life is too uncertain to put off getting the lens.)

Both lenses are wonderful. I gather that very many people agree with me. And they should work great with any Canon body that I might ever get during the rest of my life. Now with everything covered more than adequately with zooms and a few primes between 16mm and 400mm, and a most recent generation G camera for travel, I can consider getting a better camera body that I don't really feel any need for, other than it is there and a bargain for what it is.


----------



## Dalantech (Jun 19, 2020)

This camera is also on my radar. I'm shooting macro with a Canon 80D + MP-E 65mm + an MT26 EX RT and would like to do some full frame work. The dynamic range of the 5D IV caught my attention (nearly a full stop more than the 80D). I don't crop in post, and don't use AF so dynamic range is pretty much all I care about. This is an example of what I'm doing with the 80D:

There wasn't enough wind so this Sweat Bee felt me grab onto the stem of the Sourgrass Flower that it was foraging in and climbed to the top of it to investigate. But when it did it was facing away from me. So I carefully turned the flower so that the critter was facing the camera. Gotta be gentle, cause I didn't want to spook the bee into taking off and I didn't want to damage the flower. I managed to get the shot and leave the both the critter and the Sourgrass unharmed.

Tech Specs: Canon 80D (F11, 1/250, ISO 100) + a Canon MP-E 65mm macro lens (over 2x) + a diffused MT-26EX-RT with a Kaiser adjustable flash shoe on the "A" head (the key), E-TTL metering, -1/3 FEC, second curtain sync). This is a single, uncropped, frame taken hand held. In post I used Topaz Denoise AI, Sharpen AI, and Clarity in that order.

https://flic.kr/p/2j7FCNk]

Sweat Bee in a Sourgrass Flower VI[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/dalantech/]John Kimbler[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 19, 2020)

Dalantech said:


> This camera is also on my radar. I'm shooting macro with a Canon 80D + MP-E 65mm + an MT26 EX RT and would like to do some full frame work. The dynamic range of the 5D IV caught my attention (nearly a full stop more than the 80D)


Great pic, Dalantech.

Please keep in mind that you'll have to sacrifice some of that additional DR from FF because you'll lose DOF with it as well and so you'll have to stop down.
If you do a lot of stacking this is not so relevant but your pic looks like a "one-shot" and not stacked.


----------



## Rick H (Jun 19, 2020)

Dalantech-----Great photo!


----------



## Rick H (Jun 19, 2020)

stevelee said:


> Ooops. I had forgotten about that. You may have just saved me $2000. (Or cost me $4000 or so if the 5D V comes out with a flippy tilty screen.) I've been playing around with macro shooting more since I got new extension tubes. I use the screen a lot for focusing and don't want to climb up on something to look down into the camera. Unless I'm out in bright light, I use the screen a lot. I recently needed to do a selfie video of me reading ancient Greek for church the other Sunday, so I had to flip out the screen to make sure I was in the frame. Etc. So in real life, the 6D2 would still get a lot of use.


Yes---I'm little concerned that 5D Mark IV doesn't have the flip screen like the 6D Mark II, due to the fact the flip screen is very useful for taking shots of static aircraft's underbodies for a guy with bad knees. With that said, my understanding is Canon omitted the flip screen on 1DX, 5D and perhaps the 7d mark II series because of durability of the connection points of the screen. Not sure if this statement is true or not. If I pull the trigger on the 5D Mark IV I will most likely hang on to the 6D Mark II for two reasons, I will take big hit on selling it, because of Canon reducing pricing and I could use it for other projects were the flip screen would be useful.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 19, 2020)

Rick H said:


> Yes---I'm little concerned that 5D Mark IV doesn't have the flip screen like the 6D Mark II, due to the fact the flip screen is very useful for taking shots of static aircraft's underbodies for a guy with bad knees. With that said, my understanding is Canon omitted the flip screen on 1DX, 5D and perhaps the 7d mark II series because of durability of the connection points of the screen. Not sure if this statement is true or not. If I pull the trigger on the 5D Mark IV I will most likely hang on to the 6D Mark II for two reasons, I will take big hit on selling it, because of Canon reducing pricing and I could use it for other projects were the flip screen would be useful.


Yes, those are good points. Durability and weather sealing are low on my priorities. My photo equipment doesn't get a lot of wear and tear, and if the weather is too bad for the camera, it is definitely too bad for me to be out.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 19, 2020)

stevelee said:


> It occurred to me while reading another topic here, that I'm glad I spent extra money on glass rather than what used to be the difference between the 6D2 and the 5D IV. The 100-400mm L II cost about what the 5D IV is now. The 16-35mm f/4 L was less of a splurge but still on the upper end of my camera purchases. (And it was really an impulse purchase in terms of timing. I didn't have anything wider for full frame than the 24mm on my kit lens. I planned to get the 16-35mm for my October birthday, also the first birthday of my 6D2, so a present for both of us. I had a phone call in early summer from a high school classmate on a Monday. On Thursday, he died quite unexpectedly. On the way home from his funeral, I decided to stop at Best Buy and pick up this lens, figuring that life is too uncertain to put off getting the lens.)
> 
> Both lenses are wonderful. I gather that very many people agree with me. And they should work great with any Canon body that I might ever get during the rest of my life. Now with everything covered more than adequately with zooms and a few primes between 16mm and 400mm, and a most recent generation G camera for travel, I can consider getting a better camera body that I don't really feel any need for, other than it is there and a bargain for what it is.


Fully agree !


----------



## Dalantech (Jun 21, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Great pic, Dalantech.
> 
> Please keep in mind that you'll have to sacrifice some of that additional DR from FF because you'll lose DOF with it as well and so you'll have to stop down.
> If you do a lot of stacking this is not so relevant but your pic looks like a "one-shot" and not stacked.



Nearly all of my photography is "one-shot" because I'm shooting subjects that are in motion...

https://flic.kr/p/2jdTV2T]

Sweat Bee in a Poppy Flower[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/dalantech/]John Kimbler[/url], on Flickr

I'll Likely use FF to get more of the subject in the frame.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 22, 2020)

Dalantech said:


> Nearly all of my photography is "one-shot" because I'm shooting subjects that are in motion...
> 
> I'll Likely use FF to get more of the subject in the frame.


Great Work!


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

The 5D IV is a great camera. Very reliable. Nice sweet point in MPs.
I recently got a 1DX III and being doing alot of small birds. 20MP doesn't really cut it for small birds.
i got used to the 50MP 5DSR and 30 MP 5DIV.
While the 1DXIII is an amazing camera in many respects the 5D IV is still my favourite. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Maru (Jul 9, 2020)

unfocused said:


> While I am a big fan of refurbished and yes, it comes with the same warranty as new, I tend to agree that for $200 I'd take new. In fact, that's right around where my cutoff point usually is when choosing refurb vs. new. But, I'd strongly suggest that you reach out to Gordon at Canon Price Watch before buying to get his thoughts. He's very responsive and will personally email you back within a day. I'm just guessing, but I can imagine he is working on an even better street price as we speak. Always new, always full Canon USA warranty.


Hi Unfocused
I am new here.. can you guide me who is Gordon at Canon Price Watch and how to reach him to get idea of latest price of EOS 5DmkIV/EOS R. I am looking for an upgrade and can get now or wait till thanksgiving as both are ok for me


----------



## pauhana (Jul 9, 2020)

Go here.









Canon Camera and Lens Price Comparisons - cpricewatch.com







www.cpricewatch.com





would not be in a rush. Suspect it might drop lower soon


----------



## unfocused (Jul 9, 2020)

Maru said:


> Hi Unfocused
> I am new here.. can you guide me who is Gordon at Canon Price Watch and how to reach him to get idea of latest price of EOS 5DmkIV/EOS R. I am looking for an upgrade and can get now or wait till thanksgiving as both are ok for me


As @pauhana referenced, Canon Price Watch is a website that tracks current pricing on almost all things Canon. Gordon Chiu runs the website and is very responsive. You can contact him via email at his site.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 9, 2020)

At $2K the 5D4 is a GREAT deal, trust me. That's a lot of camera for that money.


----------



## tcphoto (Jul 16, 2020)

I have owned just about every Canon digital Pro body but always bought used. In Sept '18 I got tired of carrying the kit through airports and I sold the 1Dx and 1Ds3 and bought two new 5DIV's at about $2K each. The R was just announced but I didn't see any features that blew me away, I have no regrets buying the 5DIV as they've performed well and deliver beautiful images.


----------



## Grunt087 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have the 5DMk4 and the 7DMk2 . The 5DMk4 seems to take much more detailed and richer color shots. The 7D has a higher burst rate of frames per second and the flip screen is a good feature. I use the 5D for flying aircraft at airshows with the 150-600mm and use the 7D with a 15-400mm Tamron lens for static planes and as a back up camera. I bet the price for 5DMk4's will drop as R5-R6 start selling so I would hold off a few months


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 27, 2020)

don't get the 5d4 for video anyways, files will be huge!


----------



## Maru (Jul 29, 2020)

I hope we see a 5dmkiv new below 2k during holidays..


----------



## Jemlnlx (Jul 29, 2020)

With the introduction of the R5, I expect to see more and more used 5DIV bodies on the used market if you are okay with buying used. Right now, I see them (in good condition) going for about $1600 but may drop in the 1400-1500 range over the next few months as the R5 begins shipping.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 29, 2020)

Maru said:


> I hope we see a 5dmkiv new below 2k during holidays..


Christmas comes early. Currently $1,999 via Canon Price Watch. But, I would expect if will drop more.


----------



## Maru (Jul 29, 2020)

Jemlnlx said:


> With the introduction of the R5, I expect to see more and more used 5DIV bodies on the used market if you are okay with buying used. Right now, I see them (in good condition) going for about $1600 but may drop in the 1400-1500 range over the next few months as the R5 begins shipping.


Yes agree but I'll prefer New or Canon Refub rather than taking used


----------



## Maru (Jul 29, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Christmas comes early. Currently $1,999 via Canon Price Watch. But, I would expect if will drop more.


Hope to get something better than this through price watch or canon official refub


----------



## unfocused (Jul 30, 2020)

Maru said:


> Hope to get something better than this through price watch or canon official refub


You should. In June it was $1,749 through CPW.


----------



## Maru (Sep 27, 2020)

Called canon during the last week discount...they are offering 1999 { ongoing 2499} for 5dmkiv ..it was 2045 through coupons of Canon pricewatch so i decided to hold till October end..may be I will get less than 1999 ...no big loyalty discount on refurb ... 1470 through coupon of pricewatch and 1499 through loyalty... this is just for everyone to know on loyalty discount


----------



## Iain L (Sep 27, 2020)

Well, that was a depressing five minutes. Got all excited about the possibility of affording a 5D4, but rather than $2000 it’s £2800 in the U.K. presently.


----------



## Maru (Sep 27, 2020)

Iain L said:


> Well, that was a depressing five minutes. Got all excited about the possibility of affording a 5D4, but rather than $2000 it’s £2800 in the U.K. presently.


I was talking about loyalty program.. did you ask for loyalty program!


----------



## Iain L (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah, got you. That’s not going to make enough dent in £2800 for me to afford one, mind you.


----------



## bpc (Sep 28, 2020)

Iain L said:


> Ah, got you. That’s not going to make enough dent in £2800 for me to afford one, mind you.



I'm tempted to sell my 5DmkIV second hand (UK based) if you are interested. It's currently at CANON Elstree having it's annual service so should be in pretty good nick.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 28, 2020)

The 5DIV is my primary camera. As others have said, it is a great stills camera. The IQ is great, I actually think 30 MP is near perfect, and I find the files very easy to work with as they need very little adjustments. 

The downsides I have with it are buffer size, fps, speed of the AF for fast subjects, and AF point coverage across the entire area. But, all of those are well addressed by your 7DII. So, I can see that being a great combination.


----------



## Iain L (Sep 28, 2020)

bpc said:


> I'm tempted to sell my 5DmkIV second hand (UK based) if you are interested. It's currently at CANON Elstree having it's annual service so should be in pretty good nick.


Thanks for the offer. I’m trying to go for something new, though, after already buying a replacement 7DII in the last week then taking it back because it was unreliable.

I’m not in a desperate rush though, so will wait and see if the offer prices return.


----------



## bpc (Sep 28, 2020)

Iain L said:


> Thanks for the offer. I’m trying to go for something new, though, after already buying a replacement 7DII in the last week then taking it back because it was unreliable.
> 
> I’m not in a desperate rush though, so will wait and see if the offer prices return.



Yeah, no problem. Offer stands if anyone else is interested. Always found it a fantastic workhorse but I'm moving into Mirrorless now (R5).

I know what you mean about getting something new & off the shelf. If you're not fussed about Grey imports then I can recommend Panamoz as do some good new deals.


----------



## Rick H (Sep 30, 2020)

Guys 
Thanks for all the interesting feedback, I did purchased a 5D Mark IV when Canon had a summer sale ($1.999.99). Been using it mostly for wildlife and landscapes so far. I still use the 7D Mark II for longer and fast moving wildlife/ outdoor sports shots. I recently returned from a trip to the Black Hills South Dakota and I am in the process of downloading and processing my raw files.. So far I'm very impressed with the quality of the images and dynamic range of the 5D Mark IV vs 7D Mark II. With that said,7D mark II's images are great in good light, but with 5D Mark IV I am not scared of bumping up ISO in lower light situations.
I believe the combination of the 7D mark II and 5D Mark Iv will serve me very well in my many field of photography (aviation, indoor and outdoor sports, wildlife, landscape and some portraits) I am just a hobbyist is at this point. I just thought the price was super for a great camera.


----------



## Maru (Oct 18, 2020)

Mid of October ..where are the 5dmk IV deals


----------



## Maru (Dec 6, 2020)

How do you look at current 5dmkIV refub price of $1750..is this a good deal!


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 6, 2020)

Maru said:


> How do you look at current 5dmkIV refub price of $1750..is this a good deal!


A good price for an excellent camera !
If I didn't already have one...


----------



## Ruined (May 3, 2021)

Maru said:


> How do you look at current 5dmkIV refub price of $1750..is this a good deal!


If you can wait until winter I expect new ones will be at $1999


----------

